# White Dwarf Balloon Parrot Cichlid $2.00/ea



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

This is my F1 White Dwarf Balloon Parrot Cichlid (Limited).
They are 4 months old, very healthy. They show color, too.
Females are bigger in size than males.

Pics of Female:









Pics of Male:









They are still young, not paired up yet.
Asking for $2.00ea


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

is the pink and orange one male or female?


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

*color*

The female is the orange color one. All males are more albino white color.


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

*bump*

Bump...

Need to have them gone.
Planning for a new community tank.


----------



## Steve180 (May 30, 2010)

How many do you have available?


----------



## kaku (May 2, 2010)

will buy them all.call me 604 805 8517


----------



## local500 (May 19, 2010)

*These seam to be from Kol's batch of Midas(30-$10) as I used to own some but they got too big way too fast so I SOLD them all @ once!.

Ic you have no problems selling these gorgeous Cichlids*


----------



## fonngg (May 31, 2010)

where do I go to see them?


----------



## fonngg (May 31, 2010)

can you deliver?


----------



## Jamit (Apr 21, 2010)

*sold*

ALL Sold. Thanks.


----------

